# What is ur processor?



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

2.2 Ghz AMD Athlon 64


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

2.2Ghz Intel Pentium 4


----------



## zerum (Jun 5, 2006)

2,8 Ghz Intel Pentium 4


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Some sort of old crap... Pentium III 733 MHz...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 5, 2006)

Intel Pentium M735 1.7GHz Processor with Centrino tech. Not bad for a laptop!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Desktop: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.2Ghz
Laptop: Intel Celeron M @ 1.5Ghz


----------



## Clave (Jun 5, 2006)

IBM 970 1.8GHz


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

Gnomey and I are running the same gimmick lol....... Is urs an EMachine as well???


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1,7GHz


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Gnomey and I are running the same gimmick lol....... Is urs an EMachine as well???


Nope, I built mine myself, so all the parts I got online and then got the local computer shop to put the processor and motherboard together and in the case and I hooked the rest up at home...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 7, 2006)

damn, when i got my pc i knew nothing about pc hardware, and know... i have no spares, I play Pacific Fighters with a 64mb video card and my RAM started out as 256Mb, but my cousin went through all his spares and found an old piece of PC2100 DDR266 512mb RAM and gave it to me, and my motherboard only has an AGP 4x slot and it can only hold up to PC2100 DDR400 RAM


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2006)

3.0 Ghz Pentium IV


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

Computer- Intel Celeron 2.68Ghz 
Laptop- Intel Celeron M 1.3Ghz


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2006)

Erics got the monster machine so far, followed by The Lanc....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Computer - Intel Celeron 2.8 GHz...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

And with that, CC pulls into second place...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

But if we look at the AMD's we have Les are actually just as good as Eric's P4 3Ghz...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2006)

But I also am running 2 GB of RAM and a 256MB video card.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

So am I, would be interesting to see how they compare, most of the comparisons seem to rate the 2Ghz AMD's as good as a 3Ghz P4.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

P4 at 240ghz


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Intel Celeron 2.8 GHz with 760 RAM. You lucky sun of a guns with your AMD mother boards and great graphic cards. I need one really but to play nice games.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

wow Henk we have almost the same specs, i have 768Mb DDR RAM, and I'm planning to get a video card for my pc, but it only has AGP 4x, what is the best card u guys know can fit there?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

So you are looking for an AGP card the best is probably the Nvidia 6800 series (or the 7800 series but these are probably too expensive).

ATI Cards: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...68109605+1305520549&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=48
Nvidia Cards: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...68109605+1305520548&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=48

Just take your pick.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Dam looma. I have PCI slots and only PCI slots and that sucks. I had 256 RAM but I bought 512 DDR-400 KINGSTON RAM witch made my PC great. I forgot that I also need a larger hard drive. I have a 40 gig and a 20 gig, but I want 120 gig hard drive to save all my WW2 stuff, music videos and movies.

I must watch my mom because when she uses the PC there is always a problem but when I use it there is never a problem.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

my mother****inboard can only hold DDR266, pc2100 ram, it has four slots, two for 168pin SDRAM, and two for 184pin DDR... and DDR and SDR cannot be used simultaneously, my max RAM is 2GB, i only got 1 HD, it's 37Gb, and i only have 5g left

gnomey, those cards are for AGP 8x, im only 4x  but thanks for the links


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

They are for AGP 4x/8x it shouldn't matter which you have the cards should still work.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Dam looma you have four RAM slots I only have 2. If you buy RAM buy KINGSTON RAM. I have great problems finding a graphic car here for PCI slots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.comx-computers.co.za/computer-hardware.php?brand=0&cat=24
Have a look there Henk.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks mate. Dam I wish I had a credit card or a bank account, I told the bank to stuff there account up there ***, they took my money and they think it is right to take so much money. Shopping over the net is quite dangerous here so only the city dwellers does that, you know the fast pace of living. 

747 Rand is quite a lot, but did you see that Q4P-FX600 for 10 000 Rand, that is expensive.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep and it isn't even that good a card...


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

No do you see how people try to rob us, it is all about money these days not about quality or service but money.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

Henk said:


> Dam looma you have four RAM slots I only have 2. If you buy RAM buy KINGSTON RAM. I have great problems finding a graphic car here for PCI slots.


but I can only use two at a time


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, now I see. That is stupid, why do they do that just to make the lives of the user more difficult? That really sucks.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

because they had to make two of the four slots SDRAM
btw Henk... I found out that there's a version of the ATI RAdeon 9250, for PCI (not express)


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks looma I will look that up and luckily I do not have PCI Express.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

it says "PCI *bus*" or universal agp 3.0 slut


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Well it would be quite difficult to get it at a shop, but to buy it on the net would be easer, but I need a credit card and it is expensive. Dam I hate our banks.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

if u know the name of the PC store and it has a website, u can check...
that's what I do, I plan to get a Radeon 9250/GeForce FX myself


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

That is quite a good one I think one of my friends had one.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

yeah, I'd rather get an ATI Radeon 9250, It's cheaper and somewhat faster than some versions of the GeForce FX, but I have to uninstall my NVIDIA drivers and get ATI Catalyst


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Well the only thing I hate of PC's is that the bloody things think they can do what ever they want, but my new PC knows who is the boss. I had a Pentium 2 and that SOB just gave me a lot of trubles. 

I only got a PC when I was in 16 in 2002.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

my first PC was in 1997, by the year 2000, it turned off after 15 mins, after turning it on, it was a Pentium II 233mHz, the problem was cause the PC fan stopped, this is my 2nd PC, I got it sometime in 2003


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

I got mine last year june, oh my goodness it is one year old, Happy B day PC and may you never give me bullsh*t.


----------



## R988 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pentium M 1.5Ghz Centrino at home, supposedly about as fast as a 3.0ghz or something, it's not too far behind the P4 3.2ghz HT desktop I have here at work at least. getting on a bit now, at least two years old, I'll probably replace it in a year or so (just in time for Storm of War: Battle of britain, what a coincidence )


----------



## Clave (Jun 12, 2006)

Crucial is a fair place to buy RAM - I got all 8 slots filled now...8)


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2006)

8 You lucky sun of a gun.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 13, 2006)

get it right dude, u said that 'sun' is a typo... and u get it all the time
8 slots? so thats like how much? and what kind of RAM?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow! I haven't even see 8 RAM slots on motherboards since the 1990s! $ is a lot these days and usually 2 is standard.


----------



## Clave (Jun 13, 2006)

Copy and paste from the System Profiler:

DIMM0/J11:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM1/J12:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM2/J13:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM3/J14:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM4/J41:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM5/J42:

Size:	256 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM6/J43:

Size:	512 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM7/J44:

Size:	512 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330

2.5GB in there, maximum is 8 I think...


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ag looma I know my spelling sucks but that was a oops. I have seen 4 at the most and yes Twitch 2 is standerd now, I am not a PC expert. LOL


----------



## Clave (Jun 14, 2006)

It's a Mac, so you wont have seen any motherboards for sale...

Course it's a bit old now - about 3 years I think, the current G5 has 8 slot and supports 16GB of RAM, which is insane...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, dude 16GB can already be used to make long CG movies!


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Well clave like I said I am not a PC expert, I can not remember the last time I was in a PC shop, I would love to know more about PC's. Clave you sound like you know a lot about PC's.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, it looks like I've got the sh*ttiest rig here alright. AMD Athlon 1.4Ghz.

And I'm not ashamed to cry. 




Well ok, maybe just a little ashamed.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 15, 2006)

I got a Pentium II, but it works about as fast a mollassis running up-hill


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

thats kinda slow for data being transferred in a PC


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

hey, which processors are more cost effective/faster


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

In General at the moment AMD's are faster for gaming Intel's for work. AMD is generally a bit more expensive (you can get a P4 2.8/3.0GHz Dual Core for a similar price to a 2.2/2.5Ghz AMD Dual Core)


----------



## Twitch (Jun 23, 2006)

Gnomey- I got a 3 gig dual-core Pentium D 930 machine coming soon. How does it do for you? Had your's long?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't have a dual core (will get one next time) I only have a single core AMD 64 3500+ @ 2.2Ghz (is equal to a 3.5Ghz P4). Your machine should be fine though Twitch unless you want to do a lot of gaming. You could always wait for the next generation of processors to come out (Intel ones should be August) this will also result in a price drop of the older models..


----------



## Clave (Jul 2, 2006)

I want a dual-processor, dual-core setup for my next Mac. 

That's like four cores of goodness!

But I'm still waiting for them to get the desktop Pentium range released...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2006)

1.8 GHz Pentium 4... piece of crap... our 1 GHz G4 (or is it 3?) on the mac runs faster!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2006)

Like i said... abt 3 mins ago the computer crashed!


----------

